# Do they all eat rabbit poop



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Rabbit???? I've found that the little devils will eat just about any poop they run across--hence the need for a nice lead!!!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

we use a 30' lead for him at the park but it's 30' so by the time I get over to him he lickin' his chops like he just had a nice juicy steak.....lol


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

oooh Rabbit poo...natures own little Maltesers...

yes mine love the stuff!


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

You dogs likes rabbit poo, mine likes horse poo! Go figure, nasty either way.

Don't dogs clean their mouths something like every 7 seconds or something?? Just make sure you wait 7 sec. before the licking, LOL


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Some do find it rather tasty. I wouldn't let them eat it though, it can make them very sick. Deer poop the same. What you find is usually if they eat one, they will eat the other.

There cysts if I remember correctly if the rabbit is infected. Anyway, it can make them very sick.


----------



## Whill381 (Jun 26, 2007)

Finley will be sniff sniff sniffing on our walks and then CRUNCH. She's got geese poop. YUCK!!! 

I know some dogs eat their own poop and she doesn't do that, so we're glad. Rabbit poop? Not much around right now I guess. But, it's all totally gross.

I hate geese. They are pooping machines.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

What is it with dogs and eating poop. We used to take the dogs in a big field and they always could find the deer poop. :yuck:


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

In our old neighbourhood, Wiggles always found rabbit poop and would snatch i up too quickly even on a 5' lead. Now in our current neighbourhood, I haven't seen so many rabbits/hares so he has been staying out of it.


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

No, not all dogs eat rabbit poo. Some of them, she will remain nameless, just love to roll in it and plaster it and any other wild animal poo all over her body like fine, doggie perfume.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Mine do......ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Mine just likes to eat the rabbit itself.......


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Rabbit poop is the one and only poop Brooks goes for. I always know it's what he's after when he has his nose down in our grass and is rooting around.


----------



## canvasjockey (Sep 16, 2007)

Both of ours love rabbit poop - though it's from our pet rabbit. Whoever cleans the bunny's litter box is sure to have two canine shadows right behind them... waiting to catch any droppings that may happen to drop! The other weird part is Harmony loves eating the rabbit's hay as well, maybe she really wishes she were a horse  !


----------



## jessie girl (Mar 24, 2007)

Jessie is like a hoover for rabbit poop - but now that I think about it any poop but her own will do - GROSS. The worst is when she finds some cat poo and rolls her neck in it and then comes back in the house and rubs all over the carpet - Cat poo stinks the worst.

If you find a way to stop them please let me know 
Penny
Jessie Girl


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Rabbit, cat duck, goose we have equal opportunity poop eaters here if I would let them. LOL


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

Phoebe loves rabbit raisins. In fact, I just complained about it yet again tonight as my DH and I walked by my bloomless mums..the bunnies at all the flowers off my mums, then pooped all over my backyard, then Phoebe at it all. No matter how I look at it, Phoebe at my mums! (recycled, but still...she ate my mums!).

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe (burp), & Duke


----------



## dogsbestfriend (Jul 21, 2007)

Mine loves it! I try to prevent her from eating it while on walks, but sometimes she sees it before I do .......... and then I hear the crunching.........:yuck: Thankfully, it's the only poop she eats so far!


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Mums I think are on the list for not being good to eat too! I think it can be one of the toxic plants for them if they eat it. Just thought i'd mention that so you could check it out and keep watch of her.

As for the bunny poop, they carry some parasites that can be passed on to dogs if the rabbits are infected.


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

Goldndust said:


> Mums I think are on the list for not being good to eat too! I think it can be one of the toxic plants for them if they eat it. Just thought i'd mention that so you could check it out and keep watch of her.
> 
> As for the bunny poop, they carry some parasites that can be passed on to dogs if the rabbits are infected.


Hopefully recycled mums won't hurt Phoebe...those rabbits ate the blooms off my mums way back in September, any new blooms are nipped in the bud (literally). Clearly, those mums are not toxic to bunnies and they seem to be thriving this year...why oh why are they not toxic to bunnies? Kidding here, I don't want to kill off the bunny population despite the fact that they don't clean up after themselves. No easy task trying to clean rabbit raisins up with a pooper scooper.:doh:

Phoebe is corrected when I catch her...I'm always out with the dogs as we have a inground pool. 

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Rabbits are everywhere around here. It's impossible to prevent him fro eating it unless I am right next to him everytime he is outside. That is impossible....


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

No, Rigby doesn't. In fact, he won't even walk by it!!!! Don't know about Epic or Keira, but I bet Keira would. Gross.


----------



## Joe and Sam's Mom (Sep 2, 2007)

Joe never picks up poop of any kind. If someone has dropped food of any kind though, he is right there. I remember when he first came to live with us we had a tugging match over a hamburger someone had thrown away in the park! He won .

Sam, does love to eat poop, but I'm not sure "whose" it is! It seems that only smaller versions he comes across are tasty but I doubt it belongs to rabbits. Isn't that more like pellets? Whatever it is he smells is from far off and starts sniffing the ground like a blood hound, snorting all the way. It's a good cue to go in the other direction!!


----------



## lhappytwenty (Nov 6, 2007)

I know mine does from time to time! (we have two rabbits) I know that the rabbits sometimes eat it to (very fiberous and natural for rabbits to do sometimes). I can't imagine that it's too too bad for them--although I'd try to stop him if you can just because it's kinda gross.


----------

